
Randy Pausch: Really achieving your childhood dreams - richardburton
http://www.ted.com/talks/randy_pausch_really_achieving_your_childhood_dreams.html
======
atlei
This is a GREAT presentation that everybody should watch !

But, we _really_ need a "Best of the best" category where "old" articles etc
can be saved (and found). Yes, it is new at Ted, but it is an old video that
has been available for a long time.

Using the votes system this could become a great repository of the best
articles/videos on the web ?

~~~
richardburton
Apologies for the double submission. I just thought it'd be worth sharing. To
be honest, when it comes to this video I hope that a few more people do get to
see this.

------
mhartl
If you watch the opening scene from the new _Star Trek_ movie closely, you'll
see Randy Pausch in a cameo. (If you miss it, turn on the audio commentary,
which points it out at the time.)

~~~
a-priori
I'll be damned, there he is!

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqFyY5f8Zmw>

------
krav
One of the best 1 hour 16 minutes 27 seconds use of my life. Thank you for
posting this.

------
richardburton
Possibly one of the most moving things I've ever watched. This man is
incredible.

~~~
acangiano
Was. :'-(

~~~
richardburton
Apologies. Ever since a close family friend died I've always used the present
tense when describing her characteristics. I don't believe that those
qualities she had ceased to exist after she passed away. Although technically
she _was_ kind, loving, and supportive. In my mind she still _is_ that way.
The person I remember is still alive in my head.

